

Why are dead people liking stuff on Facebook? - jeffool
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/11/why-are-dead-people-liking-stuff-on-facebook

======
trendspotter
Interesting story. Here is the duplicate on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4904352>

